# What are some things to consider when making a fursona?



## LouritaShine (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi! I'm pretty new to the furry community and after hanging around here for a while I've decided I wanted to make a fursona too! What are some things you've personally considered when designing your fursona's looks and personality? What led you to choose the animal you ultimately chose? Is there any special reasons for the colors and patterns you've chose? How closely did you model your fursona's personality after who you truly are verses who you'd like to be? How deeply fleshed out is your fursona as a character or are they simply a visual representation of yourself? Are there any overused or cliche tropes or color schemes to look out for? How did you come up with their name?

If you've got any other tips on creating a fursona I'd love to hear them too!


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm probably not the best person to answer because my sona isn't a fursona at all.

But in my case, I ended up choosing what I wanted and not what I felt like a furry was supposed to. Originally my fursona was going to be a weird cat hybrid thing, because that's what my friends (who are the reason I made one) had. But I didn't like it, it felt off, and this character was supposed to represent me and that species wasn't doing it justice. But then, neither was any real, existing species.

I ended up with a weird lizard-humanoid, that basically looks exactly like me except for the grayish scaled skin, tail, and lizard feet. There are no flashy colors or markings, and I get why people like that, but again I felt like it wouldn't be me.

It definitely is more monster-humanoid than anthro, but hey, I'm pleased with it. I just couldn't get on with something furred or too animalistic. You've got to go with what feels like you.


----------



## Zezel (Aug 29, 2018)

Honestly all of the stuff is really up to you and how you wish to be representative to others, like for myself my sona speaks in a more regal manor then myself. BUt it really is whatever you thing is best for you and what seems to connect to you and feels..right I guess? 

Sorry I'm not much help explaining things like this is oddly hard for somereason.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 29, 2018)

This is just my opinion, but I'd recommend making the personality the alpha and omega. 

Make the character relatable, perhaps. Past experiences, thought patterns, likes/dislikes, personal relationships with other characters, +++. Not everyone does this, but add some sort of traumatic event that happened in your Fursona's past that truly changed them as an individual? In some ways it can sound a bit.. Cruel, evil or the like, but it can add a very relatable element to your Fursona. And it makes your Fursona.. Human and emotional. 

Perhaps go a little into their childhood? How they grew up? Family life? Possible siblings? Anything fun happening as child? Accident perhaps? 

There are so many ideas you can use both from fiction and real life that it could quite easily baffle the mind and give you a headache. Hundred billion possible examples in recent history of humans to take from. And not to mention all the possible fictional elements you can add, which adds a plethora more on top of that. 

After that, imagine and look for a possible species that suits the personality unless you've already made your mind up. Keep in mind that you don't necessarily need to "fit" whatever personality with whatever species you like.


----------



## LouritaShine (Aug 31, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I ended up with a weird lizard-humanoid, that basically looks exactly like me except for the grayish scaled skin, tail, and lizard feet.


That's super cool! I really like the idea of combining species or making up your own. I really like cats but I dont particularly identify with a certain species or breed so I might try adding other animal parts on a feline base!



Zezel said:


> Honestly all of the stuff is really up to you and how you wish to be representative to others, like for myself my sona speaks in a more regal manor then myself. BUt it really is whatever you thing is best for you and what seems to connect to you and feels..right I guess?
> 
> Sorry I'm not much help explaining things like this is oddly hard for somereason.


That's okay! I'm not so much asking "How should I make my fursona" but rather "What are some elements I could possibly incorporate or develop better". Initially I was thinking of just making a design since I'm an artist and not a writer, but since other users commented that personality and backstory are important aspects of a fursona, I'm going to try to develop that as well!



Yakamaru said:


> This is just my opinion, but I'd recommend making the personality the alpha and omega.


There's certainly a lot to think about! However I would like her to be mostly based on myself, otherwise I would consider it to just an any regular old OC. I think maybe her backstory could be loosely based on my own, but her personality could be one that I strive to have!



Shane McNair said:


> I actually only adopted mine as a fursona after the fact. Before that, he was just an OC that I developed as the main character of a fictionalized story universe of mine. I would say he's pretty fleshed out, but I know there's still a lot more that I can do to develop him further, and I'm sure I will.


I have an OC like that too! The more I developed her, the more I realized that her personality was quite similar to my own. I didn't want to make her my sona though, it didn't really feel right. That's why I'd like to create one from scratch! I don't really have a big grand story to base her in though, as I'm more of an artist than a writer. I do really like fantasy RPG type settings though, so maybe that can be a start! My favorite specific class of characters are summoners, perhaps she could be a mage that gives life to objects to symbolize my passion for art and animation! I dont particularly want to give her any default clothing or accessories besides glasses though because I'd like to be able to dress her up as I see fit at the moment :3 I hope this is an okay start!


----------



## Skychickens (Sep 3, 2018)

I always say make sure you make something you would have fun with, not catering to other people.


----------



## Rayd (Sep 3, 2018)

I think the biggest misconception most people have when thinking about their first fursona is that in order to be unique or "different", they need it to be an underused species. Originality is based on the character, not the species. I see a lot of people focus more on the initial design of their character and leave their personality/traits very lacking. I said this in another thread, but a good character can more often than not be non-mistakable for their design, personality, story and body-language, and I feel It's a good idea to reflect on that when making your fursona. If your fursona is something you're able to be proud of for being unique, It'll be much more fulfilling, but It's also important to avoid the pitfalls and cliches of characters that are, uh, _well... _

Species is a subjective decision, and you can pick whatever you want dependent on what you believe would be best. I'd say once you do that, make sure to really think about the design of your character before making any definite decisions. Try your best to think of a color scheme that's pleasant to the eye, and to not incorporate colors/patterns that clash with one another, or use "too many" colors. Bright/Neon colors are a health hazard. Using markings can help make your design different from others, but plastering the character with markings all over the place is just asking for unwanted attention. Try to avoid making your character a children's coloring book is all I'm trying to say. 

When thinking about their character traits, It's always nice to center it around themes you enjoy. I always enjoyed slasher films and steampunk themes, so I made my character a serial killer with a mysterious mystique and a dark, steampunk inspired outfit. This usually helps you build the character's story as well, as it all comes together more easily if your character isn't, well...bland. Their personality could be a reflection of yours, as It is your fursona, afterall, but It could also be one of your alter egos, and based on how you feel in certain scenarios/at certain times.

I could talk about this all day, and would be eager to talk about this more in PM's, but that's generally what I would say to whoever is interested in making their first fursona.


----------



## ToxicAce (Sep 3, 2018)

*ToxicAce's creator speaking*

I'd say be true to yourself and try to make your fursona as much how you like it as possible. Don't listen to other people if they say you should change something or they don't like it, unless you completely agree. You want to make it something you will be proud of and want to keep for a long time. A lot of people make their fursona as in a representation of themselves, so you could consider some physical and mental traits of yourself and try to incorporate those into your fursona. I know I'm bad at giving tips and speaking my mind, so you may not understand or agree with this at all :'D


----------



## coldbrew (Sep 4, 2018)

Personally speaking I don't even know if my handle's a fursona per se. Never really felt like the need to have one, but it's fun to have a character I can stick to. 

So I'm not one to put in much thought to it? Used to try to make one fancy with markings and all....and another based on my personality....and another who's a better me...tried all the "guidelines" of a fursona and....none of them interested me at all XD

Then one day I decided I needed to make an account and desperately needed to make a fursona, and drew this guy based on how I feel listening to music: 



Spoiler












But the name was still taken from an old concept, and I left it there feeling no attachment to it other than the feel of the piece. I like the art, but not the character nor name.

Fast forward a few months later with no fursona art, and it suddenly hit me—hey, my username is Coldbrew, and I love coldbrew, _so why the hell not use that as my fursona name_? Coincidentally no one I know has used that name either (considering no one has taken the username before), and BOOM, it all went from there. 

I used the original drawing and worked from there, giving him simple af markings and a pronounced snout because I like drawing canines that way back then. Ditched the jacket too because it felt gimmicky and I started to feel like fursonas are just an extension of you, and can change anytime, really!

His style changes day to day depending on my mood, and he isn't as "cool" as he was back then since I stopped trying to make him "cool" (or maybe I just feel like a happy bum at the moment) 

Here's his latest look and you can see he's a dishevelled dude that's chill af and doesn't give two shillings about what's going on around him. And maybe tomorrow he'll be this slick guy in a suit and loose tie walking down the street, but he'll always be Coldbrew to me.


Spoiler











Tl;Dr you can never guess what's gonna happen! Let it flow and fursonas may change and that's alright. You'll get to a point where you just know it and you'll settle in like a pair of old shoes that's comfy and cool to you


----------



## Dynamostic (Sep 7, 2018)

As far as species I'd say pick a critter that is like you or that you have a strong connection to. Such as my love for rabbits.


----------



## David Drake (Sep 7, 2018)

Yeah there is no "wrong way" to do it as long as you feel it represents who you really are. I agree starting with a short list of animals you feel a kinship with and that reflect who you are and see which one you're drawn to most.


----------

